# Conditional DEO - Applying during final year of university



## albeit (26 Jun 2010)

Hello,

I am interested in applying to the Canadian Forces as an officer through the Direct Entry Officer (DEO) plan, but am currently only entering my fourth year of university in pursuit of a Bachelor's degree. According to the CF website: 



> University Graduates
> 
> If you are a university graduate in a field of interest to the Canadian Forces, you will enjoy an immediate promotion; you will need to attend the officer training course to help you develop your leadership skills. A student currently in the final year of a degree program is also eligible to apply.



So it would seem that I can apply during my final year. However, I spoke in person to my local recruiter a few days ago and he said he had no knowledge of such an entry plan, and essentially stated that you must have your degree in hand before they will even consider your application as a DEO. I've searched other places and cannot find much information on the so-called "conditional DEO" plan. I am planning on chatting to a recruiter online to see if I have better luck, but they are closed weekends.

Has anyone on these boards either applied during their final year of university or know how the process works? Specifically, at what point in your final year can you apply and how much of your application can you actually complete (medical, CFAT, PT test, etc...) before you graduate?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## derekreid (26 Jun 2010)

albeit said:
			
		

> However, I spoke in person to my local recruiter a few days ago and he said he had no knowledge of such an entry plan, and essentially stated that you must have your degree in hand before they will even consider your application as a DEO.



This has been my experience as well. I've completed all aspects of the application, now just waiting for the OK from the registrar's office that I've fulfilled all the requirements for my degree (will finish in December). Then my application can go in front of the selection board.

I think you can probably start the process at any point of your final year, but I suggest talking directly to a recruiter.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jun 2010)

Tell your local recruiter they need to go back to recruiters' school.  You can apply in your final year but you will not be enrolled until you ca prove that you completed your degree.


----------



## Steel Badger (28 Jun 2010)

There is no conditional DEO plan, to go DEO you MUST have the degree in hand. Kincanucks is correct.

There is a CEOTP.... Continuing education Officer trg plan. You apply ( not having a degree) under the understanding you will obtain one within 9 years.

That is to say: You agree you will get a degree on your own hook, with your own denarii and in your own time, and you will do it in amongst all the
myriad of extra duties and responsibilities heaped upon Junior Officers.


----------



## MCpl (29 Jun 2010)

Yes. There is no "Conditional DEO"but... 

What the DEO plan allows is for an applicant to apply in their fourth year (or last year depending on how long one takes) to apply for DEO as cited by albeit. During the process, the applicant must provide something from their school stating when they will graduate IF they were to pass all their courses (the school will do this as it doesn't commit them). What the recruiting centre will do is process up to the point where they can give a "Conditional Offer of Acceptance." Conditional on the applicant passing. 
This flexibility in the plan allows for proactive people to concurrently have their application processed while they finish off their degree so that there will be minimal down-time for them between schooling and CF employment. 

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Steel Badger (29 Jun 2010)

The thing to be careful of there is that not all CFRC's will  give "conditional offers". As an example:
I process people for DEO who have not yet completed the degrees, but no offer is made nor is the person slotted into a SIP vacancy until the  Applicant provides proof that the degree has been obtained.


----------



## derekreid (29 Jun 2010)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Tell your local recruiter they need to go back to recruiters' school.  You can apply in your final year but you will not be enrolled until you ca prove that you completed your degree.




I think there is some confusion. I meant exactly that: the application began in my final year, but by no means have I received (or have I expected to receive) any job offers until my degree is completed.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jun 2010)

derekreid said:
			
		

> I think there is some confusion. I meant exactly that: the application began in my final year, but by no means have I received (or have I expected to receive) any job offers until my degree is completed.



The post was for the OP not you so no confusion on my part.


----------

